# Hello from SoCal!



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello, and welcome to the Forum!
Peeked at your horses, especially like your mom's Sedona, but then I am kind of partial to spots....
Glad that Sunny is with you now, sounds like he is much better off.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

awww.....what pretty horseys...........................welcome to the forum!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

*New from So Cal.*

So Cal is still a big area! I am just adjusting to a new horse, tried a new saddle pad & bridle on him tonight~all that went well. Am hoping to ride tomorrow while the weather is optimal~~Are you anywhere around Norco?


----------



## mustbemonroe (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome! Yes, Sedona is amazing! She has me turned on to Apps over anything now. She was a great teacher as my first horse, and I am glad she has retirement with my mom who spoils her rotten! 
As special as the bonds I have with my other horses (Monroe especially..) I truly believe Sedona is my Heart Horse...<3


----------



## mustbemonroe (Mar 3, 2011)

Cacowgirl said:


> So Cal is still a big area! I am just adjusting to a new horse, tried a new saddle pad & bridle on him tonight~all that went well. Am hoping to ride tomorrow while the weather is optimal~~Are you anywhere around Norco?


About an hour North on the 15 in the High Desert...I have friends in Norco though! Horse Capital of the World!

GL with your new horse...the weather has been gorgeous, I am looking forward to a nice weekend of riding as well


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome, I'm in NorCal!


----------



## ilovepavani (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm from NorCal as well, but I have tons of family down in SoCal, Orange County, Newport Beach area


----------



## mustbemonroe (Mar 3, 2011)

I love NorCal! MH and I honeymooned in SF and Napa and absolutely fell in love! 
While in Napa we took a horsedrawn carriage wine tasting tour and it was amazing!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I live near Napa! It is so beautiful!


----------



## Seechele (Jul 2, 2010)

I live in Norco =) also looking forward to riding this weekend with this fantastic weather =) My daughter and I have two horses (total, not each)


----------

